
Show HN: A quiz for companies/people to learn about tools for remote work - codydillabough
https://letsgoremote.ca/
======
codydillabough
Hi HN,

I built letsgoremote.ca over the weekend and will admit it is a little rough
around the edges so I would absolutely love any feedback or ideas to improve
the experience.

The reason why I built this was to help newly "remote-ized" companies or
individuals to go through a quick quiz and learn about some of the tools that
are available to them. I assume a lot of you are remote work experts, but
these tools/services are completely foreign to a large part of the population
and this part of the population are the ones that we are really trying to help
in some fashion.

You can read more about the mission here:
[https://letsgoremote.ca/mission](https://letsgoremote.ca/mission)

If you have any feedback/ideas or want to help in anyway either pop on over to
[https://letsgoremote.ca/help](https://letsgoremote.ca/help) or respond in the
comments here.

Hope this can be helpful to at least someone!

Cody

------
WindyCityTech
This is interesting, particularly for small business folks who typically work
at a WeWork or common working space who now are looking to keep the
connectivity of their teams in the interim.

Is there a direction to learn a bit more about what your current technology
stack is to access the "blind spots"? Right now it seems like it treats you as
if you have 0 tech.

~~~
codydillabough
Hi WindyCityTech,

Some great ideas, stay tuned, I will be trying to add this alongside a lot of
the other bits of feedback we have gotten from users so far.

Cody

------
kyleashipley
I like it - great work!

I like your design choices here. Did you use an off-the-shelf theme, a toolkit
like Bootstrap/Tailwind, or is it all custom?

~~~
codydillabough
Thank you!

Everything is custom.

------
staflow
Why would you just list overpriced SaaS garbage and no FOSS that is just as
good?

Also, what’s the usecase for this? Quick googling can shove products in your
face if you are lost on tools.

~~~
codydillabough
Hi staflow,

Our goal is certainly not to list overpriced SaaS if there is a FOSS
equivalent that is just as good if not better. So if you have any specific
examples you saw please let us know here and I will make those updates ASAP!

The use case for this is targetted towards people that don't even know what to
google to get started. Us tech people have the amazing luxury of being around
these products on a day-to-day basis and being able to at least be informed on
what the SaaS landscape that's available to them looks like, but if you are
moving remote for the first time, you don't know what you don't know, and you
might not even be able to kick-off that initial google search.

That is who we hope to be able to help, at least kick off the process of
understanding what types of tools are available to them to make that remote
experience a little be better.

Cody

